# [EOM] elementalist suggestion



## r-kelleg (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi
Something that surprised me in the EOM book is the lack of a truly elemental specialist class.  All you can get is an expert of one element that can cast one or two list with a better DC and 1 level higher than his current level. A friend of mine and I we tried to make a real elemental specialist who gains bonus within the use of his element of choice but also malus on the element that are opposed.

So basicaly what did we changed.
The Elementalist is based on the mage general class with the following modifier.

At first level the elementalist must choose her element of choice. 
She also must choose one spell list using this element. 
Opposed elements are now banned for her. The use of one of those elements is prohibided. If she use them anyway, she will lose all her power associated with her element of choice until she atones.  The only allowed spellist for oposed element is abjure[element].

Last she gains elemental resistance 1 and immunity to low elemental side effect both related to the chosen element.

At level 3, she gains immunity to medium intensity side effect of her chosen element.

At level 6, she gains she gains elemental resistance 1 to her  chosen element's related elements. (ie. if she is an ice specialist, she gains a natural resistance 1 to air and water damage). Her saving throw against opposed element gains a -1 modifier. 

At 9th level, she can summon an elemental spirit familiar (see the major boon, but the spirit is of the chosen element)

At 12th level, she can cast her chosen element spell lists as she was 1 level higher.  Opposed elements makes +1 damage per attack per round. 

At 15th level, she gains immunity to high intensity side effect of her chosen element.

at 18th level,  she can shapechange into an elemental of her chosen element 3times per day.

At 20t level, her natural type changes to elemental. She gains full immunity to her element, half immunity to related element  but takes double damage on the opposed ones.


Moreover, beeing an expert into her element (when she knows 3 spellists related to her chosen element) gives her a +2 bonus on spellcraft and knowledge skills (instead of +1)
Beeing Master of her element (when she knows 6 spellists related to her chosen element)  The DC of her spells using this element increase of +2.

It is also highly suggested to the player to change his/her mind into the element of her choice. By this I mean that an air specialist should become more and more reluctant to enter un underground path. A fire elementalist would become sick at the sight of snow, and so on. Dm, do not hesitate to ask your players to roll will save when they are confronted to such situations.

so ?

ps) any news from the faq ? I NEED it !


----------

